# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Ratón o negrilla (Tricholoma terreum)

## Azuer

La negrilla, el ratón (o ratona), o _Tricholoma terreum_, es una de las setas más abundantes y frecuentes que podemos encontrar en los bosques de pinos durante el otoño hasta la llegada de los primeros fríos. Es un buen comestible, aunque bastante frágil, por lo que hay que manipularla con mucho cuidado para no estropearla. Se caracteriza por su color gris más o menos oscuro (gris pizarra, gris ratón o gris con tonos parduzcos), la cutícula totalmente cubierta de fibrillas o escamas y por el pie y las láminas de color blanco (aunque pueden tomar alguna tonalidad grisácea). No presenta ningún olor ni sabor particulares.

Forma parte de un grupo de especies muy parecidas, los "tricolomas grises", todas ellas comestibles a excepción del _Tricholoma pardinum_, que es tóxico. Ésta última es más propia de ambientes de alta montaña, presenta un tamaño mayor y las escamas del sombrero mucho más marcadas.

Subo algunas fotos del _Tricholoma terreum_, ratón o negrilla:

----------

frfmfrfm (13-dic-2015),HUESITO (12-dic-2015),Jonasino (12-dic-2015),Los terrines (12-dic-2015),REEGE (16-dic-2015),termopar (12-dic-2015)

----------


## Azuer

Una especie muy parecida y con la que se confunde a menudo, es el _Tricholoma gausapatum_, sobre todo si tenemos en cuenta que suele crecer en los mismos sitios y, muy frecuentemente, mezcladas, lo que dificulta mucho su identificación. La confusión no tiene consecuencias porque ambas especies son comestibles.

En el campo se pueden diferenciar porque _T. gausapatum_ suele presentar una cutícula algo más lanosa, las láminas más grisáceas desde el principio y cuyas aristas se puntean de negro en la madurez (aunque no siempre). A veces, los ejemplares jóvenes presentan restos de velo en el pie, a modo de telaraña, aunque este carácter es muy inconstante.







Detalle de la cutícula más lanosa:



Detalle del punteado negro en la arista de las láminas:

----------

frfmfrfm (13-dic-2015),HUESITO (12-dic-2015),Jonasino (12-dic-2015),Los terrines (12-dic-2015),perdiguera (12-dic-2015),termopar (12-dic-2015)

----------


## Azuer

También se puede confundir con _Tricholoma scalpturatum_, pero éste se diferencia fácilmente por su hábitat, ya que suele crecer en bosques de hoja ancha (no bajo pinos) y porque las láminas amarillean al envejecer. Además presenta un olor y un sabor claramente harinosos.











También es frecuente ver restos de velo, a modo de telaraña, en el pie de ejemplares jóvenes de _T. scalpturatum_:





Saludos.

----------

HUESITO (12-dic-2015),Jonasino (12-dic-2015),Los terrines (12-dic-2015),perdiguera (12-dic-2015),REEGE (16-dic-2015),termopar (12-dic-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Creo que en Cataluña les llaman fredolics.
A mí me encantan.

----------


## Azuer

Sí, es cierto. Como digo, es una seta muy frecuente y abundante, por lo que tiene muchos nombres comunes dependiendo de la zona. Normalmente estos nombres se aplican tanto a _Tricholoma terreum_ como a _T. gausapatum_ indistintamente, ya que es muy difícil diferenciarlos y se suelen recolectar de manera conjunta.
En Cataluña las llaman de muchas maneras: fredolic, fredeluc, negret, brunet, bolet de rosada, gírgola de estepa, palometes, negrantí (y no sé si me olvido alguno  :Big Grin: ), mientras que en euskera la llaman ziza-arre y en gallego ratiño.

Por su parte, al _Tricholoma scalpturatum_ se la llama comúnmente falsa negrilla o fredolic de carrasca (en catalán)

A mí también es una seta que me gusta bastante. Además como cuando aparece lo hace en abundancia, se suelen hacer buenas recolectas.

Saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

Normalmente salen en rodales, y si pillas una buena zona, el kilo lo pasas largo, sin moverte.

----------

